# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسريب كبير يكشف عن الواجهات والميزات الجديدة لنسخة أندرويد 4.4 (كيت كات)

## mohamed73

لو صحت التقارير، من المفترض أن تكشف غوغل رسميًا عن تحديث أندرويد القادم الذي يحمل الرقم 4.4 والاسم الرمزي كيت كات KitKat الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  لكن يبدو أننا لن نحتاج الانتظار حتى ذلك اليوم كيف نعرف كل شيء عن النسخة  الجديدة، حيث تمكن موقع TuttoAndroid الإيطالي بشكلٍ ما من الحصول على  هاتف Nexus 5 وتجربة أندرويد 4.4 عليه، وقام بنشر بعض الصور والميزات التي  عثر عليها.
وبحسب المعلومات التي تم نشرها، من الواضح بأن التعديلات  ليست برمجية فحسب، بل حصلت الواجهات على نصيبها من التحديث والتغيير.  فيما  يلي تلخيص لميزات النسخة الجديدة ويليها بعض لقطات الشاشة من الواجهات:  شريط التنبيهات أصبح شفافًا بأيقونات بيضاء اللونشريط التنقّل أصبح شفافًا كذلكوكذلك درج التطبيقات أصبح شفاف اللونتم إلغاء قائمة الويدجتس من درج التطبيقات وإتاحتها عبر الضغط المطوّل على الشاشة الرئيسية (كما كانت في النسخ السابقة لأندرويد 4.0)تم إلغاء تطبيق الرسائل ودمجه مع تطبيق Hangouts، كما تم إلغاء تطبيق معرض الصور واستبداله بتطبيق Google Photosأيقونة جديدة لتطبيق الهاتفإمكانية الوصول للكاميرا من شاشة القفل عبر سحب أيقونة الكاميرا الجديدة صغيرة الحجمإضافة نقاط صغيرة تظهر أسفل الشاشات الرئيسية تُظهر موضعك حاليًا ضمن الشاشاتإمكانية إضافة أكثر من خمس شاشات رئيسيةأيقونة جديدة لفتح درج التطبيقات بخلفية مماثلة لخلفية شريط بحث Google Nowمجموعة من خلفيات الشاشة الجديدةشاشة إقلاع الجهاز أصبحت مشابهة لتلك الخاصة بنسخة غوغل من هاتفي HTC One و Galaxy S4أصبح بالإمكان نطق عبارة OK Google من الشاشة الرئيسية للوصول مباشرةً إلى Google Nowتحسين شاشة إعدادات تحديد الموقع وإعادة تسميتها من Location access إلى Locationتبسيط  خيارات تحديد الموقع، حيث تم إلغاء الخيارات القديمة GPS Satellites و  Wi-Fi و Mobile Network Location واستبدالها بخيارات مفهومة بشكل أكبر  للمستخدم العادي وهي: دقة عالية High accuracy، توفير البطارية battery  saving ومستشعرات الهاتف device sensors.خيار جديد يسمى Google Location History يعرض قائمة بالتطبيقات التي طلبت تحديد موقعكإضافة خيار Tap & Pay “إنقر وادفع” ضمن الإعدادات لإدارة الدفع عبر الهاتف بواسطة خدمة Google Wallet وشريحة NFC.      
بحسب  ما يبدو فإن هذا التحديث هو الأكبر من حيث التغييرات على الواجهات منذ  نسخة أندرويد 4.1. قد لا تكون هذه التعديلات كبيرة أو جذرية على الواجهة،  لكن ليس من المفترض بها أن تكون كذلك أساسًا، المهم أن غوغل فكرت بإضافة  بعض اللمسات التي تجعل من الواجهة أبسط مع المحافظة على أناقتها وسهولة  استخدامها كما اعتدنا عليها.
بالطبع هذا ليس كل شيء بالتأكيد، مازلنا نتوقع من غوغل الكشف عن المزيد من الميزات لدى الإعلان عن النسخة رسميًا.

----------

